# Passenger Visor Irritations



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I have a 2014 Cruze TDI.

The passenger side visor drives me crazy because it does not have the extendable arm, so positioning it sucks when the sun is coming in the side window.

What are the options to modify that, with possibly a different year part that matches, or something from another model, that extends?

Another option I had was just buy a sunshade extender, but I'd prefer something built in if possible.

Thanks.


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

BDCCruze said:


> I have a 2014 Cruze TDI.
> 
> The passenger side visor drives me crazy because it does not have the extendable arm, so positioning it sucks when the sun is coming in the side window.
> 
> ...


Now why would ANYBODY click on that link???


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Roger Ramjet said:


> Now why would ANYBODY click on that link???


:th_SmlyROFL:

Changed the description.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

I feel ya. I've got a 15 Diesel and that 3 inch sun blast is really annoying in the morning as I drive due east.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I thought about buying a set from a donor vehicle and deconstructing and reconstructing them to create a passenger side frankenstein. Next time I am near a Pick N Pull I might still do that.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Roger Ramjet said:


> Now why would ANYBODY click on that link???


I was about to offer mine for sale.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

karmatourer said:


> I was about to offer mine for sale.


Well make sure you have a competitive price and HD picture. Has it been used a lot?


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

karmatourer said:


> i was about to offer mine for sale.


ha ha ha


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

karmatourer said:


> I was about to offer mine for sale.


Next stop: The Badlands


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

sailurman said:


> Well make sure you have a competitive price and HD picture. Has it been used a lot?


PM me for details.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

karmatourer said:


> PM me for details.


Zoinks!!! I was kidding!!!! mg:


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

sailurman said:


> Zoinks!!! I was kidding!!!! mg:


I thought it was obvious that I was too. But feel free to PM me any time.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

karmatourer said:


> I thought it was obvious that I was too. But feel free to PM me any time.


:sarcasm::sarcasm::sarcasm::sarcasm:


----------

